# Which Gaggia?



## newuser86

I am looking at buying a coffee machine for my girlfriend for xmas, it will be mainly used for cappucinos and lattes, i understand gaggia classic is best however is a little out of price range, the ones i am looking at are

Gaggia Red espresso £133

link

Gaggia cubika plus £130

link

Also can anyone post a decent grinder for under £100

Thanks


----------



## DonRJ

Out of those two, the Red Espresso would be my vote but I`d encourage you to go Classic if you can.

Grinders under a hundred - no electric ones will hit the mark for espresso, the Iberital MC2 is the baseline for that at around £130 delivered from Happy Donkey. Otherwise go for a hand grinder and there are others on the forum who know can advise on which one to go for.


----------



## Glenn

I would also be inclined to go Red on this occasion

There's not much in them but a little more power is better for recycle times between shots and after steaming

However, if possible try and up the grinder budget to the Iberital MC2

This *grinder comparison chart* with current prices may help

Don't be tempted to go for the Baratza Maestro as it cannot grind fine enough for espresso

Many of the cheaper Dualit/Krups/Breville/Delonghi grinders are also not up to the task to get a decent shot - even on their finest settings

A few £'s spent here will make all the difference between enjoying the coffee and wanting to send the machine back to the shop


----------



## VTG

I was actually in a similar situation as you a few weeks ago (except I got the machine for myself). I was leaning more towards the Espresso Red but then just went straight for the Classic. So my advice would be, try up your budget for a Classic, otherwise the Espresso Red would seem pretty decent.

However... after saying that and as Glenn and DonRJ have stated, you may want to concentrate more of your budget for a decent grinder. You do not want to do what I did which was to use a grinder under £100 for a good espresso machine. I had a Delonghi burr coffee grinder (£30-£40) and it didn't live up to the expectations of pulling decent espresso shots with my Gaggia Classic; coffee were grounded too coarse and thus shots were bitter and horrible. So I upgraded to an Iberital MC2 grinder and now I'm very satisfied with the coffee I make daily, which includes latte's and cappuccino's.


----------



## Eyedee

I would hazard a guess that a good quality grinder will vastly outlive a Gaggia, what I'm getting at is put your early money into a good grinder. Then when funds allow you to upgrade, you only have to choose a better coffee machine as you're already on the page with the grinder.

Only MY opinion

Ian


----------



## Greenpotterer

or bide your time I bought decent grinder for £30 did have to replace the burrs after 6 months though

Gaz


----------



## newuser86

I went for the espresso Red, does take a while to warm up etc but impressed with it, i got a ground coffee from sainsburys to try which makes a good latte, will look at getting a decent grinder and beans in the new year


----------



## jeffkarsondo

Any more insights on it?


----------

